# Super fast learner, latest thing? HIGH FIVE!



## porcelanne (Sep 13, 2012)

Nanook is such a fast learner, and so so so intelligent - the reasons I chose to get another gsd, and he's doing the breed proud!

When he was 9 weeks old he learned both how to sit and stay in five minutes. Since then (he is now almost 16 weeks old) he's learnt down, up, paw, out (as in please leave/back out of the room), no, stop it, let go, get down, wait, gentle, sit nice, kiss, cuddle, that's it (the signal for him to calm down and stop being so hyper... he usually grumbles at this one haha!), mach a seo (it means get outside, on you go out - it's gaelic), high beg, bedtime, go to bed.

His latest thing he's added to his repertoire? High five! He still knows paw, (gives me his right paw), other paw (gives me the left paw). But if I ask for high five he'll high five me immediately, and with the corresponding paw to the hand I'm holding up! If I change hands and ask again he'll change paws. I didn't even really teach him this... I just asked him for a high five earlier this week and he pretty much understood. It's such a simple thing... but it's too cute when he does it!:wub:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You have an Einstein on your hands!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

So cute! He sounds like a great dog. My 7 year old taught our dog to high five in minutes - the quickest I've seen him pick anything up. It must be fun for them. :laugh:


----------

